# State parks



## ringneckbs2 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi all i am looking for some help my daughter goes to school in missouri and I will be by her this weekend and would love to find some morrels .Not sure where i can look is it legal to pick in state parks?


----------



## morelquest (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes, it is ok to pick in the state parks. My recommendation is go to the Missouri Conservation Departments website and try to find a conservation area close to where you will be. They are often smaller, but from what I can tell they are less traveled, but have no eveidence to back that up. You might find the smaller ones are closer to you than the state parks. Anyway, I found two today in a conservation area in Greene county (close to Springfield) today. 

http://mdc4.mdc.mo.gov/applications/moatlas/AreaList.aspx?txtUserID=guest&amp;txtAreaNm=s

Here a link to the website, they actually have a short article on morels there too...not extremely informative just basic info.


----------

